# Do Your Cats Hug each other? Mine Do!



## sharkysmommy

Check out my photos of Sharky and Princess cuddling and Hugging each other! how do your cats express affection towards each other? Do they like each other? I want to hear what they do? Or if not, what do they do to show they DON"T like each other?


----------



## Abbie

Aw, they are gorgeous. Lovely colouring.

Evie and Mitzi love one another. They are always cuddling and cleaning each other. I call them 'Best Pal Cats' or 'Sister Cats'. They also fight... which is typical of sisters!


----------



## sharkysmommy

WOW. Mine are not from the same litter at all. My boy Sharky is a year and a half older than this little baby girl (8 Mos) and they do the same! they also fight!! how good to know that this is common. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Abbie

Ohh mine aren't from the same litter either! Evie is 3, Mitzi's only two. But they are sisters now we have them both. It's so lovely to see cats making friends though, even when it results in hisses and fighting sometimes.


----------



## GhostTown

My two boys resemble something closer to a WWE wrestling match complete with flying body slams launched from fireplace mantels, cat towers, furniture, etc.

Hugging is not in the cards.


----------



## Dave_ph

They do a lot of cuddling


----------



## MowMow

MowMow pins his little brother down and climbs on top of him... does that count?


----------



## kittywitty

My cats never cuddle but I do find them sleeping a few feet from each other. I wish they would cuddle. I never had cats that liked each other enough to groom or cuddle with each other. How do you get them to like each other???


----------



## feedmycats

LOL, that last picture.. :lol: :lol: :lol: ! Sure brightened up my spirits a bit.. I needed that, thank you! :razz:

Billy and Johnboy don't cuddle much anymore.. but they did as little kitten boys all of the time! Missy and George will cuddle every once and awhile or groom the other.. but it most always turns into a play fight.


----------



## GhostTown

We get this once in a while, but it only lasts about 30 seconds and then it turns into a no holds barred wrestling match.


----------



## 3furbabies

Mine love cuddling/sleeping together/hugging. They arn't from the same litter(obviously, lol) but they are from the same rescue and were cage mates for a short time and bonded instantly. :razz:


----------



## yingying

My girls do lots of huggings! And grooming each other too (usually it's Meatball grooming Metoo, and Metoo occasionally return the favor)


----------



## yingying

And these are my friend's cats, Coco and Soso. They are littermates, and the cutest cuddling couple I ever seen!


----------



## 6cats4me

This is not a very good picture (saved from when my computer crashed and the 
quality was degraded) but Graybee and RoundFace are very affectionate with
each other.


----------



## 6cats4me

This is Graybee and SweetPea:


----------



## sharkysmommy

they are super cute! aww I love that! of course they would bond instantly in the cage togethr.


----------



## sharkysmommy

6cats4me said:


> This is not a very good picture (saved from when my computer crashed and the
> quality was degraded) but Graybee and RoundFace are very affectionate with
> each other.


OMG they're so really so cute!!!!!!!!!! babies


----------



## sharkysmommy

THEY"RE SUCH LOVIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! awwwwww beauties


----------



## sharkysmommy

GhostTown said:


> My two boys resemble something closer to a WWE wrestling match complete with flying body slams launched from fireplace mantels, cat towers, furniture, etc.
> 
> Hugging is not in the cards.


awww very funny! thanks for sharing


----------



## sharkysmommy

MowMow said:


> MowMow pins his little brother down and climbs on top of him... does that count?


heehe I think it counts as affectionate! btw/ we call our cats "Mows" in our house. I love that your cat is named MowMow....I also call my husband mowmow hehehehe don't tell him!


----------



## Leazie

Love cuddly kitties! Bob and Gracie will cuddle sometimes but no one else does.


----------



## kwarendorf

Mine split their time


----------



## librarychick

yingying said:


>


Ok...that is the cutest thing ever! Lol, I love that Metoo is talking and Meatball is sticking her tongue out, soo sweet!

We have three cuddle-cats who like to hug.

Doran with Jitzu:









Doran and Muffin play, wrestle, and genrally follow each other around. They are very close.

Jitzu will also cuddle with Muffin, but not as much or for as long as she snuggles Doran. Doran and Jitzu have a really cute kitty relationship, he loves her and she allows him to worship and clean her. lol


----------



## Carmel

Aww, I love all these pictures! I wish my cats got along. Blacky gets grumpy and Blaze looks curious, but then once he pounced on Blacky's back... so no, they don't snuggle. The cats and dogs get along better together than the cats... actually, I have pictures of the both cats (without the other) while they're with the two dogs and they're all really good together. It's just the cats that hate each other.


----------



## MzWiz0915

My cats love each other. Marcie treats Mira like her little sister, grooming her and trying to cuddle. And like a spoiled younger sibling Mira repays the favor by wrestling with Marcie.


----------



## marie73

The bratz cuddling





















my favorite picture of them













holding hands while watching a scary movie


----------

